# tankless install



## NH Rob (Jan 16, 2014)

First time installing a tankless. So what do you think?


----------



## plumber tim (Jul 4, 2013)

*Re tankless*

Nice looking work. I would like to see it after all the joints have been soldiered. I always solider male adapters before putting tape on other wise you burn it off.


----------



## NH Rob (Jan 16, 2014)

Everything is soldered. I agree always solder before Teflon tape.


----------



## plumber tim (Jul 4, 2013)

NH Rob said:


> Everything is soldered. I agree always solder before Teflon tape.


Nice clean joints looked like they where not soldiered.


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

Nice install and super clean!


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Love the bell hangers. Nice job keep it up.


----------



## Ptturner91 (Oct 13, 2012)

plumber tim said:


> Nice looking work. I would like to see it after all the joints have been soldiered. I always solider male adapters before putting tape on other wise you burn it off.


I thought the exact same thing! 

Super clean joints

Tankless is starting to catch on up here, do you find there good?


----------



## NH Rob (Jan 16, 2014)

Ptturner91 said:


> I thought the exact same thing!
> 
> Super clean joints
> 
> Tankless is starting to catch on up here, do you find there good?


 Thanks.

They are good for energy savings, and when in a finished basement as they need no makeup air, however it does add time to get hot water.


----------



## Ptturner91 (Oct 13, 2012)

NH Rob said:


> Thanks. They are good for energy savings, and when in a finished basement as they need no makeup air, however it does add time to get hot water.


Would putting a re-circ line on save the wait time?


----------



## NH Rob (Jan 16, 2014)

Ptturner91 said:


> Would putting a re-circ line on save the wait time?


it would eliminate the wait, however I have never had a customer who wanted one after they got used to the delay.


----------



## plumber tim (Jul 4, 2013)

Install a Navien A model with built in buffer tank and recirc pump takes care of cold water sandwich effect.


----------



## NH Rob (Jan 16, 2014)

I've heard good things about Navien. Cant wait to install one.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Nice looking job

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## redbeardplumber (Dec 4, 2012)

I'm #4.... doesn't look soldered. Lol. Nice work


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

:thumbup:


----------



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)

#5. Looks nice but did you use clear solder?


----------

